# Cancel Interval Exchange



## janej (Jul 7, 2015)

I made an exchange through interval last year with my WM points for a two bedroom unit.   I just found a better date online, and it is now within the 30 day window.   What would happen if I cancel the original exchange?

I know the exchange fee will be forfeited, will I be able to get my points back?

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jane


----------



## brigechols (Jul 7, 2015)

The exchange is governed by II terms and conditions. You will receive a  replacement week (good for Flexchange) but not a full or partial refund of WM credits.


----------



## janej (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, brigechols!

I confirmed that is the way it works with II.   I distinctly remembered it worked differently with RCI.  We just lose the transaction fee and get back the points.

Jane


----------

